# clutch (grinding noise) help please



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been running a maroon primary with a stock secondary, and there wasn't any clutch noise. Today i installed an almond secondary(both EPI) and went for a test run. Well made two passes up to 55mph and everything was fine, pulled in the driveway and clutch started wine really bad. almost sounds like metal to metal. any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

did u took the primary back to 69ft


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes torque is at 69ft pounds on both primary and secondary


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

r u snorkeled? i hear a lil whine through my snorkel but its always done it and ive never had any problem


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

no snorkels, this whine and grind is terrible. never an issue before the almond secondary i installed today


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The almond spring only offers additional resistance so that it will stay in a lower range longer and in doing this, the friction level between the belt and shive surfaces does increase. This reduces the ability of the belt to slip as well. Something we all want.

Something to consider is this;

Because the primary has to generate additional pressure to force the secondary apart during shiftout, that additional pressure will cause the belt to heat more and expand...even in width. This expansion reduces the amount of deflection just as taking a shim out. If the deflection is reduced to 22mms or less, we get that squeal on the primary spool. This sometimes sounds high pitched almost like metal making contact.

If this is true, then when the system is dead cold, it should be as quiet as it ever was, but when hot, the sound comes in while in gear. In neutral it should be quiet even hot. So, is it noisy dead cold or in neutral hot?

Here is a comparison chart between the stock Brute secondary and your Almond and My Dalton Violet. Both are quite stouter then the stock...not as much as the Red, but enough to make extra heat. I know I have mine set at 23mms and its quiet, but after a little hard riding and I stop in gear it will still give me a little squeal..which just tells me Its still where I want it.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info NM, yes the whining noise is there cold and hot. also in neutral. Took it for a quick spin and runs good, only time i dont really hear it is at wot with no quit core in the exhaust. lol at a loss here


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's another thought. Some people forget to clean the crankshaft and the primary hub with acitone or laquer thiner before installing and if there is any, and I mean any oils, even hand oil between those surfaces, it will slide on too far at 69ftlbs and the fins on the back of the clutch will touch the duct cover that is against the block making a nasty sound. This can also happen when it get torqued much over 69ftlbs.

Something to check.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks again, i'll pull it apart this week and go over everything. great info, sounds like that could be the problem.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the help on this clutch rub issue. Didn't realize most torque 
wrenches will not work accurately counterclockwise. Bike is good to go know.
Appreciate all the help, ride on...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Cool.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...I got a SMALL amount of grease on the shaft once and mine did that.


----------

